# thread creation procedure



## Guerric

Hi,

Do you (admins) plan on improving the thread creation form?
I don't know about the other languages, but on the French-English vocabulary forum, I have to ask more context and/or the source sentence 90% of the time.
So I thought that putting a separate textbox "source sentence" and another one "context" would really be helpful and time-saving.
Any chance that this would be implemented?

Kindly,
Guerric


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Guerric said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you (admins) plan on improving the thread creation form?
> I don't know about the other languages, but on the French-English vocabulary forum, I have to ask more context and/or the source sentence 90% of the time.
> So I thought that putting a separate textbox "source sentence" and another one "context" would really be helpful and time-saving.
> Any chance that this would be implemented?
> 
> Kindly,
> Guerric


 
I certainly do agree with you... _*would really be helpful and time-saving.*_


----------



## Loob

I think this is rather a good idea.

Is it feasible?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Loob said:


> I think this is rather a good idea.
> 
> Is it feasible?


 
Well... errr... other sites have that.


----------



## JamesM

I love this idea!


----------



## swift

This certainly is a good idea. But how can we be sure that Mr. Poster will provide context and a full sentence? They could fill in those fields with any kind of information.


----------



## JamesM

You couldn't be sure, but at least it would remind those who are conscientious to provide both a sentence_ and_ some context.


----------



## swift

There is a checkbox that works as a reminder, and yet how many useless requests for more context do we post in the forums?


----------



## Guerric

swift said:


> But how can we be sure that Mr. Poster will provide context and a full sentence? They could fill in those fields with any kind of information.



Sure they can, but I think that most people simply forget or ignore the importance of these elements.
I think that even a simple red notice reminding this point (somewhere above the current "Message" textbox) would give some good results.


----------



## swift

La simple lecture d'un avertissement ne changera rien, étant donné que tout le monde coche la petite boîte : "j'ai apporté du contexte".


----------



## Guerric

Je ne la vois pas ici...où est-elle ?


----------



## JamesM

Guerric said:


> Je ne la vois pas ici...où est-elle ?


 
C'est proposé, Guerric. On ne fait pas encore le changement.


----------



## Guerric

JamesM:ah...ok. 
Désolé, je ne sors pas beaucoup de mon coin ("French-English vocabulary"), sauf pour me plaindre.


----------



## swift

I was wrong. That checkbox is only visible to members having less than 100 posts. Senior Members are supposed to know the rules about context.


----------



## swift

Hello everybody,

I knew I had seen that checkbox somewhere. 





I still believe that all the checkboxes of the world won't prevent the newbies from asking for translations with no background.http://imageshack.us


----------



## JamesM

I don't think anyone's hoping for complete elimination of such threads, swift, just a reduction in the number of them.


----------



## cyberpedant

It seems that many newbies are directed right to WR by Google and other search engines if they happen to couch a search in terms that have already been used by WR foreros. For example, if you search "_thread creation procedure" _you'll get this as first choice in Google:

*thread creation procedure - WordReference Forums 
*

14 posts - 5 authors - Last post: Sep 29
_thread creation procedure_ Comments and Suggestions.
forum.wordreference.com/show*thread*.php?t=1930413 - Cached
So the poor innocent is led right into the midst of things with no coaching. Perhaps there should be some notice given automatically to anyone with fewer than (x) posts, and perhaps the "report post" icon should somehow be more prominent so that relative newbies may better disposed to notify the moderators before they answer a "non-conforming" post.


----------



## swift

Hello, Cyberpedant.

I guess you get that link on top of your Google results because you are either a WR member who posted in that thread or a frequent viewer of this thread.

Anyway, Google does provide many details whenever a link to the WRF occurs, and I think this could be a reason for some people not being able to post replies or create threads here. However, if you happen to be a WR member, you should be able to do both...

(And I'm leaving now ~all that was off-topic chat. )


----------

